

Microsoft Knows Exactly Where Intel's Future Is - redknight666
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/microsoft-knows-exactly-intels-future

======
bcg1
Summary - Intel buys FPGA manufacturer, Microsoft is trying to use FPGAs with
Intel processors to make Bing faster.

Kudos to Bunnie for actually already producing a laptop that pairs a CPU and
an FPGA on the same board, and making it free and open source:

[https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-
kosagi/novena](https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/novena)

He makes the big guys look like a bunch of johnny-come-latelys

------
astrodust
When Intel applies their process knowledge to manufacturing FPGAs, they could
really boost the capability of these chips and slash prices aggressively.

Now if only they could improve the _tooling_.

